# Rabun County trout streams?



## SarahFair (May 26, 2010)

Last year at some point I went trout fishing/camping in Rabun county. The fishing was AWESOME. I want to go this weekend (crazy.. I know) but cant remember the name of the campgrounds to get directions.
I know you turn off of 441 somewhere and there is some kind of trout farm along the road before you get there. 

Does anyone know where Im talking about?


----------



## KDarsey (May 26, 2010)

Is it Andy's trout Farm.Betty's Creek is in the same area.


----------



## SarahFair (May 26, 2010)

Is there a little country/antique store on the road up?


----------



## KDarsey (May 26, 2010)

I think so, but I'm not sure. 
Do you remember the cabins? They were all painted green.


----------



## SarahFair (May 26, 2010)

I dont remember any cabins. We camped on some gravel stuff you had to pay per night right off the road with a campground host.
Id like to find something along the same road that would be considered more "roughing it"..


----------



## jonesey (May 26, 2010)

Was is a trout farm or the hatchery ..Lots of good camping around the 197 side of Lake Burton


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer (May 27, 2010)

I think you are talking about Coleman River off of Persimmon Rd...


----------



## KMG (May 27, 2010)

There's a few good trout streams/rivers all around Lake Burton.  I know of 2 that have campgrounds right on em: Wildcat and Tellulah.  My favorite though is the Soque River.  There aren't any campsites around it though.  It's bigger and more open for easier casting.  Perhaps the store you mentioned is "mark of the potter" right on the Soque river...with the huuuge rainbows and browns swimming around under the deck.


----------



## Tim L (May 28, 2010)

Some real nice places to trout fish all througout that area; especialty Rock Creek and Rock Creek Lake....If you go to Andy's and just want to catch some fish for the freezer go to the farthest pond down on the other side of the road from his store...I went there last year for some freezer fish, thats where the "little guys" are, not much bigger than the stocker fish from the hatchery.


----------



## hammerz71 (May 29, 2010)

Been staying in the state run campgrounds off Persimmon Rd. since I moved to Georgia in '91 at least once a year every year but '06 & '07 when my parent's health got so bad I had to stay with them in Florida.   I was actually scheduled to go tent camp for a few days two weeks ago with some friends but had to postpone due to my mom's surgery.

Great camping there, the fishing can be hit or miss on the Coleman depending on when they are stocking and water levels, but it's ALWAYS a fun time up there.

There is a private owned campground down below, I think it's called Nicholls?, and a couple of state run ones as you drive up the mountain.

You take 441 into Clayton  then 76 west to Persimmon Rd...


----------



## philtuts (May 30, 2010)

Is this all public water? I'd like to do some trout fishing this week. Where near Rabun would be a good place just to do a day trip for rainbows?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 30, 2010)

UrbanHunter33 said:


> Is this all public water? I'd like to do some trout fishing this week. Where near Rabun would be a good place just to do a day trip for rainbows?



Not trying to talk you out of a trip to the mountains, but if you are in Gwinnett you are right next to some of the best public trout fishing in the state.

Most of the locations mentioned above are public water.

Go here for a complete description of public trout fishing waters --

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/740?cat=fishing


----------



## Etter2 (May 30, 2010)

You're talking about the tallulah river.  I'm positive.  Just off 64 I believe.  pm me for exact directions


----------



## Fletch_W (May 30, 2010)

Where 28 crosses the Chattooga in a map available on 2506's link, it's free and public. And the DH regulations just expired for the year, so there are large trout, and many of them, all over that area, free for the taking. There aren't camping options per se, but good trout fishing. You can drive down the road for camping on the West Fork, off Warwoman Rd and Overflow Creek Rd, use google.


----------



## Etter2 (May 30, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> Where 28 crosses the Chattooga in a map available on 2506's link, it's free and public. And the DH regulations just expired for the year, so there are large trout, and many of them, all over that area, free for the taking. There aren't camping options per se, but good trout fishing. You can drive down the road for camping on the West Fork, off Warwoman Rd and Overflow Creek Rd, use google.



She's talking about the tallulah river west of 441 not east.   It's not the chattooga, although that's great fishing.  

Head up 441 to clayton and go west


----------



## Tim L (May 31, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Not trying to talk you out of a trip to the mountains, but if you are in Gwinnett you are right next to some of the best public trout fishing in the state.
> 
> Most of the locations mentioned above are public water.
> 
> ...



Somebody may have already mentioned it, but if you just want to catch some trout and don't want to drive too far, the hooche below Buford Dam is hard to beat....Just be sure to keep up with when their running water...


----------

